# nasa plum brook hunt



## oneshot (Apr 15, 2010)

I was drawn for an archery hunt at nasa on 10/22/2011 and would like any information on hunting sector A9. I would like to print this spot from google map. Thank you for your help.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

I drew sector 5 for gun on 10/22/11. Any info or map of that area would be great. Thanks.


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

every time i search for plum brook on google maps, its fuzzed out. i belive that is because its a highly secure US government research area.

you will find this out when you go the morning of your hunt to check in. and then again when they check you even more when you leave when they really check you out. 

now i have never archery hunted there but if its anything like the gun hunt you should have no problem, at least seeing deer. i have seen monster bucks come out of there. and during the gun hunt odnr will help you locate some deer

good luck,


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

husky_jerk said:


> every time i search for plum brook on google maps, its fuzzed out. i belive that is because its a highly secure US government research area.


I have no problem zooming in on it???


----------



## oneshot (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the input.I can zoom in too and google has better pik than bing.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

You can do birds eye view with bing


----------



## oneshot (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks 5Cent, birds eye is much better.I had typed them in backwords and you cought it.


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

Had the archery hunt 2 years ago, they usually set you up with a gun zone on both sides, the best thing you can do is when you are in the truck on the way to your zone is tell the guys in the zones around you to keep moving all day you have to keep the deer moving there, have one of you sit and the other push and you should tag easaliy, there are a ton of deer there, we seen aleast 50 in the first two hours but if you both just sit you will never know they are there they will bed down once the shooting starts
dont get discouraged if you dont see anything right away, we also had the gun hunt 4 years ago me and my partner shot 4 by 10am one was a real nice 9 point good luck, smack em down


----------



## oneshot (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks magic we will give it a shot. I live 20 min. from there and often see deer by the fences.


----------

